# Micro Jig GRR-Ripper Basic 3D Push Block System



## otis501 (Feb 24, 2011)

After 20 years of working on a table saw it happend. I cut my ring and index fingers real bad on my tables saw using a push stick, the stock was thin and the push stick started to wander and like a dumb guy I put my hand on the stock to steady it. Well a trip to the ER and a lot of pain, emberestment, madness I bought a grr-ripper. Ya, I guess it was a little late, but I got 8 othe diggets I want to save. Now I don't know how I ever used my table saw without it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine's still new, in the box, but … I look forward to using it, when I'm back in the shop.

As to your little mishap … YIKES !!! Heal quickly !!

Careful … is a given, but … I'll take a little extra insurance, here and there. Heal quickly and fully !


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident. I too have the GRR-Ripper and love em.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

The GRR-Ripper was the first thing I bought after my accident…...the best investment I ever made!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have two of them! I don't use them for every cut, but for many situations they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## MicroJig (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry that you got hurt before you bought yours. I did too about 20 years ago, that's how I became a jig and fixture maker.

I work with Micro Jig (we make the GRR-Ripper) and while it does take a bit of getting used to, once you get the hang of it, you come to wonder how you worked before.

We just posted our new email newsletter. In it there is a cool new video on safely making small moldings using the GRR-Ripper. http://bit.ly/ABAZSg

Ralph


----------

